# Irregular periods and weight gain after pregnancy|



## shakthi (Aug 22, 2011)

Read about irregular periods and weight gain after pregnancy and good gynecologist list and home remedies for irregular periods problem after pregnancy and also you can see moms reviews about the irregular periods problem and weight again after pregnancy and you can also ask the question to the them and also discuss your problem with them in bharatmoms website and you can also see the following link more details about irregular periodshttp://www.bharatmoms.com/forums/1/topics/11842-irregular-periods-after-perganancy-n-weight-gain


----------

